# Increasing My Shole, Afraid Of Canabilism



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

So last week my P's started geting teritorial, they have all needed to be sepeerated because of injury this weel, Theve been back together in the 55gal for 3 days now with no incidents.
Ive been told taht increasing the chole can decrease territorial attitudes,
I have 3p's in my 55gal, all about 2 -3 inches, The biggest one may be just over 3inches,
I found 2 P's for very cheap, but thier about 5 1/2 "
Thge pair have been in the same 20gal thier whole lives and have never been given feeders,
I do have a tank seperator so i can sepretae them for a day or two, but im afraid that they will simply eat the smaller ones.
What do you guys think?


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm no professional but from what I've been told from many people that if you are adding more P's to a tank with P's already in it they need to be close to the same size.. I just added 3 piranhas to my 55 gallon tank and now I have 4 and I picked the ones that were all closest to the size of the one I already had.. My best suggestion would be to not get the bigger ones unless you want the smaller ones eaten.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I wouldnt do it... Id get some more juveniles, I would have started with 8 or more... It is spelled shoal not shole lol.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You could be fine or it could go bad. I have seen Reds together from 3" to 8" and with no problems. You will be taking a chance but since you would be adding the bigger fish to your smaller ones I feel you have a better chance than if it was the other way around.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> It is spelled shoal not shole lol.


i think he meant CHODE

too funny


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

I Ment Shoal, english is not my first language,

Id actualy never seen the word befor reading it on this site!!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I think the only problem you are going to run in is the 55g being to small..... Are there areas in the tank that the P's can hide? Also do you have a powerhead?


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

i added a 3'' with 5 other 7'' reds it went fine. I did change the layout of the tank though i guess its suppose to help break up the original P's territory


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I would definitely rescape the tank while adding the new fish in to eliminate territories, lower the temp to reduce the aggression and hope for the best. You will really need to keep an eye on this whole situation, remember the fish your adding are twice the size of the old ones at a risky time in their development and honesty, that makes me the most worried. Don't worry about the size of your tank, your setup is good enough for now but you will need a larger one later. Good luck man.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

He should be concerned with the tank size. Those P's will not do well in a 55g within the next few months. A 55g is small and for 5 p's it is very small.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

I didnt buy them.


----------

